# 65 headlight switch removal????



## ponchonorm (Jun 23, 2009)

OK might be a dumb question but how do you remove the knob on the switch so you can take out it out????? Or is there some other way it comes out??? T.I.A..............Marc


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

IF it's like a '68, and it sounds like it might be, there is a button on the switch that you need to push in while pulling on the knob. This will release the shaft. Then the knob and shaft will come out together.......


----------

